# Who Can Drill My RSM 130?



## Brendle (Feb 18, 2014)

Howdy,

So I have a Red Sea Max 130. I really want to get it drilled and get my 'fuge on. I've seen pictures of it done. (maybe picture singular)

Anyone with any experience drilling this particular tank?

Anyone who wants to take a shot drilling it for me?

Do we have a resident forum driller?

Thanks,

Brendle


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Flavio in Milton drills tanks. For sure I know he rents the drill bits, so you can do it yourself. (If you feel adventurous)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drilling*

hey there from what I can remember big als scarb would drill same as NAFB
will do it but be st to call ahead and make sure its and option .
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you are asking wrong question. Better ask - who will drill and *take monetary responsibility* if the tank will get crack

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Could someone direct me to Flavio, I have 1 and 1/8 of a hole drilled into the back of my 150 gallon... I just can't seem to get my hand on a bit. I need to finish that 1 hole so I can put my tank up... Any info would be appreciated.. I'm located in Guelph.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*advanced reef aquatics*

_______________
Full Retail Store located at:
18 Thompson Rd. North. Unit 4
Milton. On. 905 693 6363
www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Tom. I'll get right on that!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Keep us posted. I also have a RSM 130 and have thought of doing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have watched Flavio drill tanks on 2 or 3 occasions with no problems at all. It takes a while and I do not think he will cover cost if the tank decides to crack.
That being said... he would still be my first choice if I needed a tank drilled.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Big Al's Scarb doesn't do it anymore (I messaged them on FB). when they did, it was $50/hole

Just called NAFB - $30/hole. I'll probably get mine done with them.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I remember YEARS ago my dad ordered a custom 65 from NAFB and the tank was great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

I drilled the back of my RSM without issue. Purchased an overflow kit from glass- holes.com that came with the saw bit. High speed and very little pressure. Just go slow. It was a little nerve wrecking at first, but was actually very easy.

I might be able to help you out depending on where you are located. Send me a PM with your info.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

dubmaneh said:


> I drilled the back of my RSM without issue. Purchased an overflow kit from glass- holes.com that came with the saw bit. High speed and very little pressure. Just go slow. It was a little nerve wrecking at first, but was actually very easy.
> 
> I might be able to help you out depending on where you are located. Send me a PM with your info.


Yes its true, it is not difficult, you only need a steady hand and water spray.
I use the normal drill and I bought the drill bit on ebay. I have drill even a 10gal tank with thin glass, no problem. But I will not want to do it for someone else incase the glass breaks, you never know.


----------

